# E3 with criminal convictions



## rakem (Jul 9, 2014)

Has anyone got an E3 visa with criminal convictions?
I've applied for one and its going through the waiver of ineligibility process. I've been able to get normal tourist visa's before so it should be fine, just wondering if anyone else has got an E3?

Also, I'm aware of the 5 month processing time for the waiver, but the lady at the US consulate said its much quicker for an E3... Can anyone confirm or deny that?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

When you say "normal tourist visa" do you mean ESTA and VWP or B2?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

was the crime a CIMT


----------



## rakem (Jul 9, 2014)

twostep said:


> When you say "normal tourist visa" do you mean ESTA and VWP or B2?


I currently have a valid B2



Davis1 said:


> was the crime a CIMT


Not sure what that means sorry.
I was arrested 10 years ago for possession, went to court and it was dismissed with no charges


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Drug crimes are CIMT... crimes involving moral turpitude.


What’s a Crime of Moral Turpitude According to U.S. Immigration Law? | Nolo.com


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

rakem said:


> I was arrested 10 years ago for possession, went to court and it was dismissed with no charges


Now I'm confused. The title of the thread is 'E3 with criminal convictions'.

Now you've said that you didn't get convicted. 

So what is the issue?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

rakem said:


> INot sure what that means sorry.
> I was arrested 10 years ago for possession, went to court and it was dismissed with no charges


then you don't have a conviction but you must always declare the arrest


----------



## rakem (Jul 9, 2014)

Davis1 said:


> then you don't have a conviction but you must always declare the arrest


Yes sorry, the title is misleading. Since it was just an arrest I still need to declare it, which means I need to get a waver of inadmissibility since I answered yes to one of the security questions. 

So my question was more about the processing time of the waiver for the E3.
I know for the normal tourist visa it is 5 to 6 months, but the lady in the consulate told me is was quicker for the E3. I was just hoping that someone else had been through this and could give me a good answer.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

no consulate official has to give you correct info ...or any advice ..
never believe them


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

rakem said:


> Yes sorry, the title is misleading. Since it was just an arrest I still need to declare it, which means I need to get a waver of inadmissibility since I answered yes to one of the security questions.
> 
> So my question was more about the processing time of the waiver for the E3.
> I know for the normal tourist visa it is 5 to 6 months, but the lady in the consulate told me is was quicker for the E3. I was just hoping that someone else had been through this and could give me a good answer.


We had posters in your scenario. Please use the search function. They normally are fly-by-nights not regulars here.


----------



## rakem (Jul 9, 2014)

I'll have a search around.

Last question - I still have a valid tourist visa (B2)
Is it OK to travel to the US using that visa while my E3 waiver is being processed?


----------

